# (Dust)Shoeing a CNC Router



## twehr (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally got around to doing a quick design and test on a dust collection shoe for the new CNC router. Here is what I came up with - works surprisingly well.

CNC Router Dust Collection Shoe/Skirt - YouTube


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nicely done, Tim. Three different brush lengths will come in handy. I've abandoned the brush that came with my CNC Shark as the one fixed length rarely was right given all the different bits we use. Magnets and install from the bottom is how most are done, but there will come a time when you want the brush off quickly and lifting the router to pull it down isn't an option. I'm thinking about a version that dovetail slides on from the front. Just the back flap will hang there by magnets. I'd also love to figure out how to make one accordion stretch to automatically keep the brush tips at the work top surface. 

4D


----------



## twehr (Mar 18, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Nicely done, Tim. Three different brush lengths will come in handy. I've abandoned the brush that came with my CNC Shark as the one fixed length rarely was right given all the different bits we use. Magnets and install from the bottom is how most are done, but there will come a time when you want the brush off quickly and lifting the router to pull it down isn't an option. I'm thinking about a version that dovetail slides on from the front. Just the back flap will hang there by magnets. I'd also love to figure out how to make one accordion stretch to automatically keep the brush tips at the work top surface.
> 
> 4D


I like the dovetail idea. You could also add a dovetail across the back and slide it out from the side after sliding a u-shaped front and sides out the front. 

I have one design idea for the "floating" shoe that involves being spring loaded. That will have to wait till I get some other customer tasks out of the way.


----------

